# We had our 1st sad birth tonight



## midnitesun (Sep 11, 2009)

I went out to do my last check on the animals before bed and found my Doe, who's had several easy births before, setting in the pen with a baby beside her.. The baby wasn't moving, so I went in to clean it up and check it.. No movement.. Nan wasn't getting close to it, I guess she knew.. I looked to be that she was passing the afterbirth. But the thing is I had her ultra-sounded and the vet assured me that he seen 2 heartbeats. So, I don't know what else to do.. She's not a people person type goat. I called the vet and I'm waiting for a call back, but it's like 12:30 am here, so I don't really think I will get a call back soon. 
She 's up and eatting right now, so that makes me think the ultrasound was wrong or something.. I don't know what to do.. I'm upset that this little doe didn't make it.. I tried everything I could think of to save her, but no luck.. I'm wondering if maybe she was still born, and with me not seeing her give birth, I just missed it.. 

Anywho, any ideas on what to do?

:whatgoat: :angelgoat:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Can you bounce her to see if there are any more babies?


----------



## midnitesun (Sep 11, 2009)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> Can you bounce her to see if there are any more babies?


Sorry to sound dumb here, but what is "bouncing"? 
I still haven't heard from my vet yet..(I just called again at 6 am and got his answering service, AGAIN. So I called the vet I use for my alpacas(ok I have 3 vets for 3 different animals :shrug: ) and I'm waiting on him to call me back, he was dealing with an ER Birth when I called.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if she passed the afterbirth and isnt in any pain then she is more then likely done. I am sorry for the loss of the kid 

bouncing is done by you wrapping your arms around the goats middle (with her tail to your chest and her head facing away from you) lock your fingers together and pull up on her belly. If it feels squishy then she is done. If something hard comes back down then there is a kid in there.


----------



## midnitesun (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Stacy. 
I did go out and checked her and she was squshy.. So was my other Doe that I bred at the same time(I figured the 2nd one didn't take this time). 
I used my new doe, who I knew wasn't bred as a test subject, just so I could see what to look for and such. 

The vet called me back and suggested that I give her some pennicillon, give an ear rub, and he will call me later to see how she's doing.. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

remember once you start penicillin you need to continue for 5 days.


----------



## midnitesun (Sep 11, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> remember once you start penicillin you need to continue for 5 days.


That's what he said.. :thumb: This is my 1st goat loss, but I will get through it.. We had a horse abort last year(she was a rescue and I didn't know she was prego).


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sorry you lost the little doe. Hope the mama get's to feeling better soon.

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry you lost the kid...  ....don't blame yourself... as it can happen....
your doing a great job...... with your momma Doe .... if she is tight in the udder.. milk her ....so she is comfortable...so she doesn't get mastitis....keep an eye on that... also keep some of her colostrum.... maybe someone or you will need it sometime....maybe you will have more kids on the way.... don't waste it...date it and freeze it.. :hug:


----------



## midnitesun (Sep 11, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> I am sorry you lost the kid...  ....don't blame yourself... as it can happen....
> your doing a great job...... with your momma Doe .... if she is tight in the udder.. milk her ....so she is comfortable...so she doesn't get mastitis....keep an eye on that... also keep some of her colostrum.... maybe someone or you will need it sometime....maybe you will have more kids on the way.... don't waste it...date it and freeze it.. :hug:


I will have to wait for hubby to get off work before I can milk her.. He will have to help hold her so I can milk her.. She's still scared of humans.. When I got her, she was nothing more that a "broodmare". I was looking through her health records this afternoon and this was her first death, or unless they never record another one.

Thanks everyone...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I will have to wait for hubby to get off work before I can milk her.. He will have to help hold her so I can milk her.. She's still scared of humans.. When I got her, she was nothing more that a "broodmare". I was looking through her health records this afternoon and this was her first death, or unless they never record another one.
> 
> Thanks everyone...


 As long as she gets relief..it ok to wait for DH

Remember she will be very sore...and if... not use to humans...she won't want to hold still.....tie her up ......one milks ....as the other... will hold her back leg up... so she won't kick....and move around to much... :wink:

Sometimes deaths... happen beyond our control....even if a Doe never lost a kid in the past......it can be due to getting slammed.... to something not right with the kids development in the womb.... and God may choose that the kid... shouldn't survive...it isn't easy I know.... but we all experience this at least once in a lifetime.... :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I too am really sorry you lost the little one. It is so hard, no matter if it is your first one or your 50th. :hug: 

But I am a little conussed. Why does she have to be on Penn? did you go inside her to check? I though the after birth came out?

I just missed why, sorry.


----------



## midnitesun (Sep 11, 2009)

sweetgoats said:


> I too am really sorry you lost the little one. It is so hard, no matter if it is your first one or your 50th. :hug:
> 
> But I am a little conussed. Why does she have to be on Penn? did you go inside her to check? I though the after birth came out?
> 
> I just missed why, sorry.


The vet said because she delivered at night and outside. Just in case we missed something. And being that I don't know how the baby was born, ie breech vs. normal. I did go in and check, and didn't feel anything wrong, but maybe the vet is just making sure she'll be ok...

I told hubby that she will have the next year off.. She's going to be moved in with my neighbors young does and weithers and be a brush hog for a year.. Or unless I can find an orphain to put on her..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry :hug: Giving her a year off may be good, if you can milk her, you can freeze her colostrum just in case you or someone else will need it for a new baby.

Milk enough to relieve pressure and keep a close eye on her udder over the next few days, she will engorge and need a bit of relief.


----------

